# Best credit card for skywards miles?



## HamishUK

Hi guys,
simple question. What's the best credit card for skywards miles. I don't mind paying a monthly fee if It rings more perks. 

Cheers


----------



## Gavtek

I've got an Emirates NBD Skywards Platinum Card:

Emirates NBD Personal Banking

It's ace, I use it for everything and settle the balance at the end of the month, usually have enough miles for an upgrade every 4 months or so depending on how much I've used it. Gets you lounge access and a few other things too.

There's also an Infinite Card that automatically gives you Skywards silver status:

Emirates NBD Personal Banking


----------



## Kawasutra

I have the Emirates Citibank Gold and it is 400AED/year. It workes quite well but is expensive if you use it outside the UAE (3% surcharge´and an lower exchange rate).


----------



## stuartmatthewson

Agree with Gavtek - I have the ENBD Infinite card - gives lots of extra perks - free golf, valet parking, lounge access


----------



## Helios

Emirates Islamic Bank's Skywards Platinum is one of the best in the market:

- 4000 skywards for 5000 spent (monthly)
- 7000 skywards for 10000 spent
- 11000 skywards for 16000 spent

There's no monthly charge on the card but there's 500AED yearly membership and the card grants you first class lounge access in Dubai Airport in addition to other benefits.

I get around 100000 skyward miles yearly with it.


----------



## Jumeirah Jim

I'm with Emirates NBD too and the miles soon rack up for upgrades. Remember I paid a fee for the card but it gave me something like 25,000 miles for starters which was far cheaper than buying those mile through skywards.


----------



## VitaEsMorte

I had previously calculated all "miles giving" credit cards regarding to their privileges and costs and Emirates NBD is the one that gives more comparing to others. 

However, please do not take it as an advice for Emirates NBD bank  I am just talking about a humble analysis


----------



## VitaEsMorte

As of October 1, Emirates NBD is extending its joke on skywards and i am saying a big goodbye to this bank-oriented bank :wave:


----------



## Dozza

VitaEsMorte said:


> As of October 1, Emirates NBD is extending its joke on skywards and i am saying a big goodbye to this bank-oriented bank :wave:


----------



## wazza2222

*Please?*

Explain?



VitaEsMorte said:


> As of October 1, Emirates NBD is extending its joke on skywards and i am saying a big goodbye to this bank-oriented bank :wave:


----------



## wazza2222

*intrigued*



Gavtek said:


> I've got an Emirates NBD Skywards Platinum Card:
> 
> Emirates NBD Personal Banking
> 
> It's ace, I use it for everything and settle the balance at the end of the month, usually have enough miles for an upgrade every 4 months or so depending on how much I've used it. Gets you lounge access and a few other things too.
> 
> There's also an Infinite Card that automatically gives you Skywards silver status:
> 
> Emirates NBD Personal Banking


I was so intrigued with this possibility, I ventured out into the heat and dust after lunch and visited the NBD in Bank Rd Jebel Ali. They shut at 2pm LMFAO!:confused2: Must be a tough life in banking I reckon...

I walked next door to the HSBC and got some info from the helpful staff there. Their Mastercard has an option of Skyward or normal AirPoints and you get to choose (depending on your salary level I think?) both have good points.


----------



## VitaEsMorte

ENBD had previously closed some of its benefits of Skywards cards, and now they reduced the mile earning scheme (which may be an instruction of Skywards actually), but what I find unfair is that they still charge the same annual fees  

So I'm just searching other banks now.


----------



## Gavtek

Yeah Skywards/Emirates are screwing everyone over. More miles needed to upgrade (unless you have a fully flexible economy ticket which you can't buy over the internet and costs almost as much as BC) and they've taken away access to the BC lounge for Silver Skywards members, you need to go to some crappy little lounge in Terminal 1 even though Emirates operate in Terminal 3.


----------



## dizzyizzy

If someone finds out about a better credit card to earn Skywards miles than Emirates NBD please let us know  I'd be interested in changing to...


----------



## VitaEsMorte

I think I've found, but hesitant to disclose it BEFORE talking with the relationship manager. You know, things change here from night to morning  Let me reveal more info and write here.


----------



## Gavtek

Just got my information pack through from Emirates NBD. We're really getting stiffed now 

0.75 miles for every $1 spent, but if you use your card in a supermarket like Carrefour, you only get 0.1875 miles for every $1 spent, even if you buy something like a massive TV. So for example, you buy a fancy TV for 3000 Dhs, that gives you 153 miles. Hardly even worth the annual fees now.


----------



## dizzyizzy

Gavtek said:


> Just got my information pack through from Emirates NBD. We're really getting stiffed now
> 
> 0.75 miles for every $1 spent, but if you use your card in a supermarket like Carrefour, you only get 0.1875 miles for every $1 spent, even if you buy something like a massive TV. So for example, you buy a fancy TV for 3000 Dhs, that gives you 153 miles. Hardly even worth the annual fees now.


You beat me to it Gavtek. I will wait for the yearly membership to be over and just cancel it. Too expensive for what it offers now. 

Hopefully VitaEsMorte can share some of his research with us


----------



## VitaEsMorte

Guys, have a look at this:

Emirates Citibank Ultima Credit Card Benefits & Offers - Citibank UAE

From my initial interview with the RM, it seems OK, at least covering its 3k annual fee (25k miles, free "unlimited" access to 600 lounges worldwide, silver membership) for the first year. They need 38k+ monthly salary from the applicants. However, I am not sure about it, since I have seen many cases where things changed from bank to my office    Also, on the web site, they say "Cardmembers will continue to earn the following Skywards Miles per US Dollar spent domestically on eligible transactions conducted up till September 30, 2011" Obviously the mile earning scheme is a decision coming from Skywards, not the banks. However, the unfair situation is that banks charge the same fees 

So, I will postpone my decision until I see more transparent information on this bank's web site, but sure I will cancel my ENBD card.


----------



## dizzyizzy

A colleague told me today about his Gold card with Emirates Islamic Bank. Then someone from the bank called me to explain. Apparently they give 4000 miles for 5000 AED spent monthly, card costs 300 AED per year.

Or if you have the Platinium, you get 11,000 miles for $16K AED spent.

The guy said he'd email me the info later. Will post it as soon as I have it.


----------



## Helios

dizzyizzy said:


> A colleague told me today about his Gold card with Emirates Islamic Bank. Then someone from the bank called me to explain. Apparently they give 4000 miles for 5000 AED spent monthly, card costs 300 AED per year.
> 
> Or if you have the Platinium, you get 11,000 miles for $16K AED spent.
> 
> The guy said he'd email me the info later. Will post it as soon as I have it.


I already mentioned it previously, and this card still has the best skywards miles accrual program in the market.




> Helios said:
> 
> 
> 
> Emirates Islamic Bank's Skywards Platinum is one of the best in the market:
> 
> - 4000 skywards for 4000 spent (monthly)
> - 7000 skywards for 10000 spent
> - 11000 skywards for 16000 spent
> 
> There's no monthly charge on the card but there's 500AED yearly membership and the card grants you first class lounge access in Dubai Airport in addition to other benefits.
> 
> I get around 100000 skyward miles yearly with it.
Click to expand...


----------



## Gavtek

I'm all over that! 

What's the minimum salary requirement though? I usually get screwed over on that because my employer pays for my accommodation, bills, etc, on my behalf so the salary I get paid doesn't reflect the value of my salary.

Getting paid the value of my rent and having the lease in my name would be a bigger financial exposure and make me a bigger risk to the bank but my attempts to explain this were wasted by the usual bank employees who think logic is some sort of voodoo.


----------



## dizzyizzy

Helios said:


> I already mentioned it previously, and this card still has the best skywards miles accrual program in the market.


didn't see your previous post, duh 
and you have not got any notice from the bank saying they plan to change the earning scheme? seems like the rest of the banks are doing it.


----------



## Helios

Nope, it is still the same scheme since the past two years and my last statement two weeks back was reflecting the normal miles accrual.
The last change they made was last year when they increased the membership fees.


----------



## dizzyizzy

email from the Emirates Islamic Bank executive:



> Dear Madam,
> 
> With reference to our telephonic conversation I am sending you all the information about the Skyward Credit Card.
> 
> REWARD PROGRAMME
> 
> 
> GOLD Cards:
> 
> Spend Every Month Earn Skywards Miles Every Month
> 
> AED 1,200 TO 2,499 1,200
> AED 2,500 TO 4,999 2,000
> AED 5,000 OR MORE 4,000
> 
> 
> Platinum Cards :
> 
> Spend Every Month Earn Skywards Miles Every Month
> 
> AED 4,000 TO 9,999 4,000
> AED 10,000 TO 15,999 7,000
> AED 16,000 OR MORE 11,000
> 
> 
> 
> Card Type Annual Fee Monthly Fee
> Gold AED 300/- AED 300/-
> Gold Plus AED 375 AED 400/-
> Platinum AED 500/- AED 600/-
> Platinum Plus AED 550/- AED 900/-
> 
> Monthly fee is only applicable when you don’t pay your outstanding balance.


Doesn't say minimum salary requirements so just emailed him to ask that.


----------



## dizzyizzy

> Hi,
> 
> Minimum salary requirement for these cards are AED 8k.But the company should be listed. If the company is not listed, the salary should be more than AED 20k


well sounds like a good option I think??


----------



## Helios

dizzyizzy said:


> well sounds like a good option I think??


I agree, there's also a second option for people not eligible (not listed companies or self employed), it consists of opening a saving account and having a term deposit on it at least equal to the credit card limit.


----------



## wazza2222

I like the sound of this! I need a cheque/working account, a credit card and a car loan in the near future. (I assume you don't actually have to be a muslim?) Can any one offer an opinion on their online presence?i.e. Do they have an effective internet banking system cos I loathe going into the bank:-(


----------



## Gavtek

We're listed with ENBD so that should be enough I think.

Only thing that worries me is this monthly fee, I read the T&C's on their website and it doesn't mention that it's not payable if you pay your bill every month.


----------



## Gavtek

wazza2222 said:


> Do they have an effective internet banking system cos I loathe going into the bank:-(


It appears to be the same as the Emirates NBD system which makes it surprisingly good. In fact, I just went to their website, clicked on internet banking and entered my ENBD details and it took me to my account.


----------



## Helios

Gavtek said:


> Only thing that worries me is this monthly fee, I read the T&C's on their website and it doesn't mention that it's not payable if you pay your bill every month.


I confirm the monthly fee is waived upon full payment of monthly balance, usually when you receive the card statement you have about 25 days to make the payment.


----------



## dizzyizzy

also my colleague just told me you can directly transfer money from an Emirates NBD account to pay this card.

I think we have winner


----------



## VitaEsMorte

Helios said:


> I confirm the monthly fee is waived upon full payment of monthly balance, usually when you receive the card statement you have about 25 days to make the payment.


Do you mean that if I pay the full balance of this EIB gold card every month, there will be no monthly fee?


----------



## Helios

VitaEsMorte said:


> Do you mean that if I pay the full balance of this EIB gold card every month, there will be no monthly fee?


That's correct.


----------



## VitaEsMorte

Helios said:


> That's correct.


Great then, add one more to the queue :clap2:


----------



## dizzyizzy

Has anybody received your monthly EIB Skywards credit card statement?

Apparently they are changing the earning scheme just like all the other banks did 

5,000 dhs spent - 1,800 miles
7,500 dhs spent - 4,000 miles

can anybody confirm this??


----------



## Helios

Got the usual 7000 skywards for 10000 dhs spent on my last statement on 15th Dec.
Also checked EIB website and still showing up teh usual miles earning scheme.

Where have you heard about this change?


----------



## Gavtek

dizzyizzy said:


> Has anybody received your monthly EIB Skywards credit card statement?
> 
> Apparently they are changing the earning scheme just like all the other banks did
> 
> 5,000 dhs spent - 1,800 miles
> 7,500 dhs spent - 4,000 miles
> 
> can anybody confirm this??


Someone is going to get shouted at if this is the case!


----------



## dizzyizzy

Gavtek said:


> Someone is going to get shouted at if this is the case!


Got this nice letter from EIB today:


----------



## DubaiTom

That's still way better than what I get with the Citibank Gold card. I think I will cancel mine and switch to EIB.


----------



## Piers

Hey folks.
Just been reading all of your comments. 

How easy is it to get credit for a newbie in Dubai? 

I'm coming next week with a view to live and work there from march onwards.


----------



## Felixtoo2

All too easy i`m afraid!!


----------



## Piers

Felixtoo2 said:


> All too easy i`m afraid!!


All too easy!? 
So I'm new here. Got no credit history yet I can set up account and a credit card just like that!? Really?


----------



## VitaEsMorte

dizzyizzy said:


> Got this nice letter from EIB today:


I got the same message.


----------



## Gavtek

Unfortunately I went for the platinum card, I now need to spend AED 6000 to get anything at all! This is bull****!


----------



## VitaEsMorte

Gavtek, what is the spending/earning scheme in platinum card?


----------



## Gavtek

AED 6000+ = 4000 miles
AED 16000+ = 6500 miles
AED 23000+ = 10500 miles


----------



## Tricktrack

Read through all this thread and a bit confused by it all as what seemed like a good option has now changed if I'm reading it right?

We will be using emirates flights once a year as this is the only airline that does the direct route we will be needing, so would like to get a card giving skywards miles.

Is anyone happy with their card?

Don't mind a yearly fee if it's worth it, will clear the monthly statement so don't want to pay a monthly fee, and although it's only my other half currently in Dubai I'm sure we would spend at least 5000 a month just on food and stuff.

I have looked on the Internet and so many choices so I wondered if there was still an obvious choice someone could recommend please?

Any advise most welcome! Thanks in advance!


----------



## saya123

Gavtek said:


> Unfortunately I went for the platinum card, I now need to spend AED 6000 to get anything at all! This is bull****!


same here.. i got so annoyed when i received the letter.. they convinced me to shift from my gold to platinum because of extra miles and blah blah and immediately after i upgraded i got this letter. :S

gold was much better in that case.. atleast i would have earned something for spending less than threshold that is now kept for platinum.

addionaly the next slab for platinum is kept so high with very little incremental miles that its not even an incentive anymore...


----------

